# 2011 335D - No, zero, zilch, goose-egg power multiple times - Help!



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

I own a CPO 2011 335D with 70,000 miles on it. I bought the car with 15,000 miles on the odo.

Car was a rock solid rocket, until last year, when I started encountering an intermittent problem where the car is completely dead (no power) when I come out to start it. This has happened about 6 or 7 times, and I've had the car back to the dealer at least 4 times to have them look at it. In almost every case, the car will mysteriously start after sitting (usually right before AAA is about to arrive).

It happened again today. I needed to get home to take care of the trusty Labrador pup, and the POS let me down again. 

They have replaced every possible part that that is associated with the power block. My CPO warranty expires in July of this year. They said that they have never had to replace a computer before, but ???

Help! Any ideas? Recalls that I can reference?


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

So when you go to the car before it doesn't start do the doors unlock, radio work, or any other secondary electronics like that?


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoooper said:


> So when you go to the car before it doesn't start do the doors unlock, radio work, or any other secondary electronics like that?


Nada. Completely dead. No signs of life what so ever. I had to use the key to open the door.

The most idiotic part of the car (and this was designed by Germans) is that there is no key hole for the trunk. You got no power, forget trying to open the trunk. Oh yeah, my briefcase was in the trunk again. Ridiculous!

When I waited for AAA to come tonight, I kept clicking the door lock and unlock, and it came back to life. I just ended up driving it home.

A jump has no impact when the car is in that state. Also has nothing to do with the key fob.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

I would think it would have to be a bad relay somewhere


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Find a different dealer who WILL fix the problem. After all, YOU HAVE A CPO warranty. If the dealer you are using won't or can't fix the problem, call BMWNA. I would also request a loaner and use it till your car is fixed.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I have no idea. My first stop would be the distribution block on the battery since not a single thing works.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Hoooper said:


> Yeah I have no idea. My first stop would be the distribution block on the battery since not a single thing works.


Negative - distribution block is fusible links. They're either blown or not, not intermittent.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

taibanl said:


> Negative - distribution block is fusible links. They're either blown or not, not intermittent.


But are not the links bolted in place, bolts that could be loose?


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Sure, it's possible that anything along the line in the electrical system is loose

However, as described by the OPD, the behavior seems to be without any movement and just sporadic which leads me to believe that it's a failed / stuck relay somewhere. It doesn't sound like he saying his battery is dead. Alternatively it could be whatever microprocessor controls said relaythat wakes the vehicle up


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

I assume the battery is in the trunk. I also assume you have a positive and negative lug under the hood to use if you need to jump start the car. If so, buy a cheap circuit tester and measure the voltage on the jump lugs (or whatever they are called) under the hood (not at the battery) when this happens. About all this can tell you is if voltage is getting to the engine compartment from the battery. If you do have voltage (12.5 +/- under the hood) not much more I can tell you. If you don't have voltage under the hood that that at least tells you that something is afoul between the battery and the engine.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

taibanl said:


> Negative - distribution block is fusible links. They're either blown or not, not intermittent.


obviously not a blown fuse, think loose connections somewhere. Sounds like either that or a keyfob issue not waking the car up, but the lights in the cabin should come on when the door opens regardless.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Did you check the ground connections? Loose ground connections are sometimes the cause intermittent electrical problems and are often overlooked.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

dragoncoach said:


> Did you check the ground connections? Loose ground connections are sometimes the cause intermittent electrical problems and are often overlooked.


I'd lean this way as my first check. Loose ground connections can cause everything the OP stated.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

There is a battery cable recall for this symptom. There have been some reports that it is not completed correctly also leading to problems.


----------



## YozhDzl (Mar 5, 2014)

Check your battery contacts first, make sure tight and not corroded. Sometimes, it may seem like they are on good, but corrosion or poor contact will drop everything dead. Next, have your battery load tested, could be your battery. Then, main DDE relay, get them to check that one.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sometimes the main Batterie cable to the junction box electronic module is faulty and causes this intermittend fault ( complete electronic failure)
thought there is a Service Bulletin out...did your dealer check this??

if the cable is good, the JB could be causing this intermittand fault.

good luck...


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

So after my post, I drove my car without any problems for about a month until I could get a service appointment with a loaner car. 

They kept my car for two weeks. They wanted to try and duplicate the problem, but there's no way in hell the planets are going to align and the car is going to act up while it's at the dealer. It needed a regular oil service and they found that the diesel fluid tank had failed/cracked and needed to be replaced.

They have thrown the book at this car, replacing every possible part that has to do with electrical power. All recalls have been done. The car is not throwing off a code that targets what the problem is. They put out a bulletin on their internal service forum, had their head mechanic do all of the work, escalated it to the regional service director, and contacted the factory.

They turned the car back over to me last Friday after two weeks. It ran great all week. Tonight, my wife and I went out to dinner. Came back to the car and hit the door button. You guessed it....no power...dead as an effen door nail!

This time, the power returned after a few minutes.

What a POS. This is so ridiculous. My last BMW for sure...there are just better options out ther. My CPO expires in July of 2016 or at 100K miles. I've got 70K miles on it and drive 25K+ miles a year. So, I guess the time has come to dump this POS on to someone else for them to worry about.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Maybe dumb question but has the battery ever been replaced? Just because it tests OK for the duration of a few minute test does not mean there cannot be an internal issue.


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

831Doug;8947802
What a POS.I guess the time has come to dump this POS on to someone else for them to worry about.[/QUOTE said:


> Nice post... I hope no one I know ends up getting stuck with it. Maybe trade it in and not feel any guilt selling it to a private party. If I sold a POS car to someone, I'd worry they knew where I lived and pay me a return visit. With a dealer, let them deal with it.


----------



## Hill (Jul 16, 2009)

KeithS said:


> Maybe dumb question but has the battery ever been replaced? Just because it tests OK for the duration of a few minute test does not mean there cannot be an internal issue.


Yep, sometimes the simplest things are overlooked by mechanics (and owners) overawed by the complexity of a car.

I'd want the battery load tested repeatedly, all battery and start soleniod connections verified to be clean and good, paying special attention to the battery ground in the trunk.

You're in a salt water town (I lived there for 20 years) and the breezes off the bay can be carrying a fine salt water mist even on a sunny day. Saltwater and cars=electrical issues whether a Beemer or an Accord.


----------

